# I..hate...petsmart....



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

So, i was at pets mart, getting some clowns and serpae tetras for my 29 gallon i walked by the """Aquatic""" plant section. Being me i randomly picked up a pretty plant called "peac0ck" fern. I went to the internet, searched about it, and it turns out you cannot submerge it under water... wow. Do you think they will refund it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try it. or call and ask. Don't they a week-long guarantee? They justify carrying these plants by saying they are for reptile habitats but they don't provide good info, you have to go get it yourself.


----------



## seandelevan (Dec 19, 2009)

They have all sorts of plants they claim are aquatic. They are right and wrong. Those plants work great for vivariums and the such. You can have them half submerged and they do fine. Having them totally submerge in a fish tank will kill them eventually, albeit slowly.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

The rack with plants in PetSmart is not too swift.

They also typically have a tank with plants where some excellent bargains can be found.

TR


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought a peackock fern and had it in my tank for like 2 weeks. After that it turned brown and died...that was before i knew that it wasnt an aquatic plant.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

i recently bought a mondo grass from petsmart with the same idea. they do have the tetra brand live plants in those tubes, but the mondo grass was actually in the water, so thats why i thought it was aquatic. turns out they are only semi aquatic, it did live in my 29 gallon for a couple months but it started turning brown so i had to move it to a shallower aquarium so it could stick out the top.


----------



## ajguzik (Mar 8, 2010)

Same result with a peacock fern from Petco. Thought the lime green would really complement darker leafed plants. No way - garbage in an aquarium.


----------

